# Magma Rda



## kimbo (7/7/14)

Hi

I just did my one month vaping and want to get one of these to spoil myself

Does any venders have stock of these

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (7/7/14)

Not yet but VapeClub should have theirs today some time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I just did my one month vaping and want to get one of these to spoil myself
> 
> ...


 
Arriving today hopefully! 

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/magma

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/7/14)

these look promissing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (8/7/14)

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/magma

YaY Stock has arrived


----------



## Armand (8/7/14)

If only this was 28mm . . . .


----------



## kimbo (8/7/14)

Just got mail from VapeClub, my Magma is on it's way

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Just got mail from VapeClub, my Magma is on it's way



Congrats bro 

After watching rip trippers review on it, I got super excited.

Let us know how she Vape's once you've got it all set up 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (8/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> After watching rip trippers review on it, I got super excited.
> 
> ...


 
Will do

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

